# Curtis 1238-1701 PWM question



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

In my controller, under the drivers menu: faultWM Freq.

The range is 20-500

Mine is set to 200

The controller will output up to 300

Why would it not be set to 300?

TYVM,Miz


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't change that unless you've changed the contactor from an LEV200 24V coil contactor to something else.

What menu Item is it? I can't find which menu Item you're looking at.

Drivers menu
-Main contactor
-Proportional driver
-Hydraulic contactor
-fault checking
???

What are you trying to do? Why are you trying to change anything?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I have a controller fault. 43 (red-yellow-yellow-yellow-yellow-yellow followed by red-red-yellow-yellow-yellow)

secondly, I have a throttle problem, it only runs the motor to about 1100 RPMS at full down.

I have another error message W0048. under 2torque mode, speed limiter, maximum speed.

My supplier told me he had done "some custom programming", but I was not given any list or other explanation. 


One of my past jobs was with a factory race team, I managed the fuel, spark advance and traction control mapping. This is pretty straight forward.

Question? How does the PWM setting affect the contactor. It isnt in it's section in the tree.

It was in the drivers menu under fault checks and PWM freq.

I will pull it up again tomorrow and see if I have missed a step in the drill/down.

thx

Miz


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Drivers menu has to do with the contactor. Have you looked in the manual?

Take a screenshot of where you are in the menus... you're not making a ton of sense.

Get a hold of the person that sold it to you and see what they changed... who'd you buy it from?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Yah, reread the manual lots, I even have the print out of a HPEV original set up to go by.

I was just curious about that frequency deal..they have it set that way also.

I have noticed a couple of mislabled items. The manual and my controller have a different term in 2 places. Not surprising.

The more I read through the controller, the better I am getting at understanding it.

BTW: I still have that 43 error flashing on the controller. I am really trying to cure that. Brake wiper high signal. Nothing is hooked to that pin though...?

Miz


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What is the Pot 2 wiper voltage?
Look under Monitor - inputs - pot2 raw


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Will do this evening.

Miz


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Isn't the original seller helping you? You should really be going through him if you have errors or problems with the controller.... that's part of why you pay them, for support.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I am still getting that 43 error code from the controller.

I have pretty much checked everything in the controller against a known good set up sheet. 

The controller is flashing red yellow yellow yellow yellow, red yellow yellow yellow. (43) "Pot 2 wiper signal high"

I went into the section and looked at the controller real-time values and Sure enough.... 6.24 Volts on pin 17.

Well, if I keep the brake enable shut off, Everything works well (except no regen of coarse)

I have wires from pin 17 and pin 18 but there is nothing attached. 

I tried all 5 types of throttle pot 2 settings, same thing.
I tried a 2 wire pot connected and all 5 settings, same thing.
I tried both wires connected together as one would expect for a signal from a 0-5K Ohm pot at rest, same thing there too.

It keeps merrily blinking that error code.

BTW: I am cycling the key switch after every parameter change to assure the controller is resetting positively.

I am not giving up and am still at it this morning.

I will keep checking this thread through the day in case someone has a brain storm.

Thanks, Miz


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> The controller is flashing red yellow yellow yellow yellow, red yellow yellow yellow. (43) "Pot 2 wiper signal high"
> 
> I went into the section and looked at the controller real-time values and Sure enough.... 6.24 Volts on pin 17.
> 
> I have wires from pin 17 and pin 21but there is nothing attached.


Try shorting pin 17 to pin 18. That should take pin 17 (brake wiper) to zero volts.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Very sorry, Major. I made a mistake. It was 17 and 18 I tied together, not 21.

I just corrected the above post.

No change.

Miz

(another early bird?)


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> Very sorry, Major. I made a mistake. It was 17 and 18 I tied together, not 21.


How can you read 6.24 volts on pin 17 if it is tied to common (pin18)?


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

major said:


> How can you read 6.24 volts on pin 17 if it is tied to common (pin18)?


That was before it was tied to 18


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

the menu has a screen that reads real time values. IT has the 6.24 volt value in it for brake pot wiper.

I can not measure any voltage between 17 & 18 (with a VTOM).

Connecting 17 & 18 (like emulating a 0-5K ohm pot at rest) makes no difference. (parameter was set to 0-5K pot)

The parameter menu has a value range of 0-5 volts. SO, the phantom 6.24 voltage reading sets off a fault in the controller. 


Quoted from the Curtis manual:

Fault 43 (Curtis)= Brake wiper high, Full Brake.

1. Brake pot wiper voltage too high.

2. See 1311 menu Monitor » Inputs: Brake Pot. 

Set: Brake pot wiper (pin 17) voltage is higher than the high fault threshold (can be changed with the VCL function Setup_Pot_Faults).

Clear: Bring brake pot wiper voltage below the fault threshold. 

So,I need to Download VCL and read that manual I guess.

Miz


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> the menu has a screen that reads real time values. IT has the 6.24 volt value in it for brake pot wiper.
> 
> I can not measure any voltage between 17 & 18 (with a VTOM).
> 
> ...


How about putting a 5K pot across 18 and 27, and 17 to the wiper? Adjust it to like 1 volt on the screen and see what it does. Works for me on the go-kart.

Or just turn "brake pedal enable" off.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

How are you wiring this? Please post a schematic of what you're wiring.

Look here, page 12:
http://www.electricautosports.com/files/1234_36_38 Manual Rev C2.pdf

What can you measure on 17, when you tie it to pin 18? Measure with respect to 12V ground on the controller (pin 7).


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I just wanted to put a happy ending on this thread.

The problem was I had the wrong wire ID'd as regen pot low. I had the regen pot high by mistake. 

Went back and got the right one and everything works fine.

Thanks to those posting to try and help me. I plead temporary insanity.

Miz


----------

